# Covid Hair Loss



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Ladies, have any of you that had Covid experienced hair loss? I had Covid in December and my hair has just recently begun to fall out. It is really freaking me out, which make it even worse. If you did, did you use any treatments? How long did it last?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

karole said:


> Ladies, have any of you that had Covid experienced hair loss? I had Covid in December and my hair has just recently begun to fall out. It is really freaking me out, which make it even worse. If you did, did you use any treatments? How long did it last?


Dude, Nair doesn't work in fighting off covid.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Dude, Nair doesn't work in fighting off covid.


So helpful..


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

karole said:


> Ladies, have any of you that had Covid experienced hair loss? I had Covid in December and my hair has just recently begun to fall out. It is really freaking me out, which make it even worse. If you did, did you use any treatments? How long did it last?


I'll do some research. Stress is definitely an element and I'm betting a lot of folks have less hair than they did two years ago.

Do you remember when you recovered and do you recall when your hair loss started?

Has anything else been different besides the ridiculous state of the world?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

karole said:


> Ladies, have any of you that had Covid experienced hair loss? I had Covid in December and my hair has just recently begun to fall out. It is really freaking me out, which make it even worse. If you did, did you use any treatments? How long did it last?


Go to the doctor. I had it in December too, no hair loss here. It could very well be something else.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

karole said:


> Ladies, have any of you that had Covid experienced hair loss? I had Covid in December and my hair has just recently begun to fall out. It is really freaking me out, which make it even worse. If you did, did you use any treatments? How long did it last?


I've had covid for thirty years.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Initially, it looks like hair loss is happening at an increased rate post COVID. My hair has been getting a lot thinner this last year but I just put it down to aging male stuff.

It looks like some are even experiencing 30-40% loss which is alarming.

You have me curious now so I'll be looking at it.

Hopefully someone will have information immediately for you.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Supposedly, it's a temporary side effect of having a flu, which is what covid is. 

Try upping your daily vitamin supplements that govern hair health.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

jonty30 said:


> Supposedly, it's a temporary side effect of having a flu, which is what covid is.
> 
> Try upping your daily vitamin supplements that govern hair health.


I am taking Biotin, Collagen and Iron. I know of one person that has lost half of her hair! Covid hair loss is real. My doctor told me that so many have come in with that complaint after having covid. It is so stressful.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

karole said:


> I am taking Biotin, Collagen and Iron. I know of one person that has lost half of her hair! Covid hair loss is real. My doctor told me that so many have come in with that complaint after having covid. It is so stressful.


I don't question the hair loss. It's usually because the body has to use up nutritional reserves to battle illnesses.
All you can do is research what nutrition the body uses to keep hair healthy and up the supplementation in those areas.

Protein also plays a role in healthy hair, because keratin is what hair and nails are made of.
Nutrition and hair health | The Trichological Society (hairscientists.org)


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

karole said:


> I am taking Biotin, Collagen and Iron. I know of one person that has lost half of her hair! Covid hair loss is real. My doctor told me that so many have come in with that complaint after having covid. It is so stressful.


Did you get the vax? The vax can cause hairloss as well as some skin conditions.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Did you get the vax? The vax can cause hairloss as well as some skin conditions.


No.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

karole said:


> I am taking Biotin, Collagen and Iron. I know of one person that has lost half of her hair! Covid hair loss is real. My doctor told me that so many have come in with that complaint after having covid. It is so stressful.


How are you with a good vitamin D?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

My hair loss was during covid, but it was more family related stress. 

I'd get in the shower and just have handfuls come out. But I just got my haircut a few days ago, and she said it wasn't so bad, so I'm thankful. 😬


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> How are you with a good vitamin D?


I take a prescription vitamin D.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

minimalME said:


> I take a prescription vitamin D.


Same.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I take a very good liquid Vitamin D3 supplement. I had my vitamin D level checked at my dr appointment last month and my levels were good; however, I am taking the supplement every day.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

karole said:


> Ladies, have any of you that had Covid experienced hair loss? I had Covid in December and my hair has just recently begun to fall out. It is really freaking me out, which make it even worse. If you did, did you use any treatments? How long did it last?


This happened to Mrs NLLH a few months after we had covid. She is fine now. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

karole said:


> Ladies, have any of you that had Covid experienced hair loss? I had Covid in December and my hair has just recently begun to fall out. It is really freaking me out, which make it even worse. If you did, did you use any treatments? How long did it last?


I may have had Covid 30 years ago. My hair never came back. 😢


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

have you tried over the counter things, like Rogaine for women?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Talker67 said:


> have you tried over the counter things, like Rogaine for women?


I have been researching it. It says it can cause more shedding when you begin using it so, I’m hesitant to give it a try


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Are you certain it's to do with Covid? It could be lack of vitamin D from quarantining so much. Lack of sunshine and all that. Might want to have your levels checked.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Marc878 said:


> I may have had Covid 30 years ago. My hair never came back. 😢


Teenagers have that effect, too.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

theloveofmylife said:


> Are you certain it's to do with Covid? It could be lack of vitamin D from quarantining so much. Lack of sunshine and all that. Might want to have your levels checked.


I am positive it is due to Covid. Google "Covid Hair Loss" and, you will see thousands of posts, articles and medical entries about men and women losing their hair beginning 2-3 months after covid, some earlier. My doctor even discussed it with me. I had a complete blood panel done last month, including my vitamin d level checked. It was normal. I take D3 everyday.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

karole said:


> I am positive it is due to Covid. Google "Covid Hair Loss" and, you will see thousands of posts, articles and medical entries about men and women losing their hair beginning 2-3 months after covid, some earlier. My doctor even discussed it with me. I had a complete blood panel done last month, including my vitamin d level checked. It was normal. I take D3 everyday.


Check to see if you're not protein deficient. That's what hair is made out of. If you're deficient, the body will steer resources to more important functions than hair.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Another problem I am having since Covid is extremely dry skin. It is so dry that it is red and itches and gets dry patches. I have tried everything. No amount of moisturizer or oils help. My skin soaks it up like a sponge. My skin looks as crepey as an 80 year old woman. It is disgusting. A friend of mine got an infusion of some sort of fluids with different vitamins and she said it helped her. I am going to schedule an appointment and try that. I swear, Covid is evil, but, at least I am alive!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Did you get the vax? The vax can cause hairloss as well as some skin conditions.


I was going to say this. Someone I know who had the mRNA jab had had her hair get thinner as well as other issues since then. May well be this rather than covid.

Op have you have any mRNA jabs? 

Trouble is that a lot of people who have had covid also had the mRNA jabs so it's just as likely that these things could be caused by the jab.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I’ve had all three Pfizer shots and I’ve also had Covid three times over the last two years. My hair thinned each time I had Covid and I doubt it will recover at this point. But I‘m at-risk and one of those not expected to survive it if I got it so I feel what’s a little hair loss compared to that.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Openminded said:


> I’ve had all three Pfizer shots and I’ve also had Covid three times over the last two years. My hair has definitely thinned each time I had Covid and I doubt it will recover at this point.


It's a good thing there are lots of options now for hairloss. 
Like baseball caps, that I never leave home without.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Some things to consider. But if you go to the doctor and they say your blood tests are normal. Ask for a print out and what lab they are using. Are your numbers in the bottom of normal? Is the lab using outdated ranges from the past?

Even ask your doctor about getting those levels into the mid and upper ranges to see how you feel. I remember my doctor tested my testosterone and it was 177. The lab used a very outdated formula that said anything over 175 is normal which is true for a man over 100.

Also what are your calcium levels? High calcium typically is the cause of hair loss in women along with a huge list of other symptoms like fatigue. The cause is hyperparathyroidism. See below.....

*Symptoms of Hyperparathyroidism*
*Most people with parathyroid disease (hyperparathyroidism) will have symptoms when they are diagnosed, and nearly all will develop symptoms if left untreated. Parathyroid disease affects the brain, bones, kidneys, gastrointestinal tract, nerves, muscles, blood vessels, and heart. It may even increase the risk of certain cancers.
What are the symptoms of hyperparathyroidism?*
The most common symptoms of hyperparathyroidism are chronic fatigue, body aches, difficulty sleeping, bone pain, memory loss, poor concentration, depression, and headaches. Parathyroid disease also frequently leads to osteoporosis, kidney stones, hypertension, cardiac arrhythmias, and kidney failure. This is a devastating condition if left untreated.
*Is parathyroid disease serious?*
Hyperparathyroidism is a serious disease that becomes very destructive with time. Over time, it can lead to problems throughout the body, including osteoporosis, high blood pressure, kidney stones, kidney failure, stroke, and cardiac arrhythmias. Because it is a serious and progressive disease, patients with parathyroid disease should undergo parathyroidectomy, an operation to remove the parathyroid tumor.
The symptoms of hyperparathyroidism are different in different people. Sometimes people have symptoms making them miserable within the first year or two of having high blood calcium. Other times it can go 6-8 years without causing too many problems. Eventually, almost everyone will develop symptoms or complications of this disease (read our blog on this topic). Although it is benign, it will slowly destroy your body and take away the "joy of life" while it does so. The good news is that it can be cured with a simple operation done by an experienced surgeon.
*Symptoms and Signs of Hyperparathyroidism*

Chronic fatigue / feeling tired all the time (#1 symptom)
General feeling of "illness" and "feeling bad" that can be hard to describe
Lack of interest in activities that you previously enjoyed
Difficulty concentrating or focusing
Depression or anxiety (blog)
Osteoporosis and Osteopenia
Bone pain, particularly in the hands, feet, arms, and legs, but can be anywhere
Insomnia / difficulty sleeping through the night
Needing naps during the day
Irritability / crankiness (blog)
Memory loss / feeling like you might be developing dementia
Gastric acid reflux / heartburn / GERD (blog)
Decrease in sex drive (blog)
Thinning hair (predominately in middle aged females on the front part of the scalp)
Kidney stones (We have an entire page on kidney stones).
Chronic kidney disease / kidney failure (blog)
High Blood Pressure / Hypertension / Erratic blood pressure
Frequent headaches
Heart palpitations
Atrial fibrillation / cardiac arrhythmias (blog)
High liver function tests (liver blood tests)
Development of MGUS and abnormal blood protein levels
Most people with hyperparathyroidism will have 5 - 6 of these symptoms or signs. Some will have lots of them. A few people will say they don't have any... but after an operation they will often say otherwise. In general, the longer you have hyperparathyroidism, the more symptoms you will develop.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> I was going to say this. Someone I know who had the mRNA jab had had her hair get thinner as well as other issues since then. May well be this rather than covid.
> 
> Op have you have any mRNA jabs?
> 
> Trouble is that a lot of people who have had covid also had the mRNA jabs so it's just as likely that these things could be caused by the jab.


As stated earlier, I did not get the jab. Nor, will I


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> Some things to consider. But if you go to the doctor and they say your blood tests are normal. Ask for a print out and what lab they are using. Are your numbers in the bottom of normal? Is the lab using outdated ranges from the past?
> 
> Even ask your doctor about getting those levels into the mid and upper ranges to see how you feel. I remember my doctor tested my testosterone and it was 177. The lab used a very outdated formula that said anything over 175 is normal which is true for a man over 100.
> 
> ...


I have hypothyroidism. I’ve been on levothyroxine several years It has never caused hair loss for me


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

karole said:


> As stated earlier, I did not get the jab. Nor, will I


I highly doubt the vaccine is the cause of hair loss. I have never heard of that as a side effect. Or a side effect of any vaccine. 

It very well might be that a person's body just went through a lot of its resources to fight off the infection. It also might be the stress from lock downs and/or hormone and vitamin deficiencies.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

karole said:


> I have hypothyroidism. I’ve been on levothyroxine several years It has never caused hair loss for me


Not hypothyroidism, but hyperparathyroidism..... Your thyroid glands have four glands attached to them. These glands control the level of calcium in your blood. Sometimes they develop benign tumors that cause them to release too much chemical that signals your bones to release calcium. 

Nearly everyone who has osteoporosis has high blood calcium levels. Thats because your glands are telling the bones to release too much. This condition is often overlooked and is just as destructive as diabetes.

Doctors often say we will just watch your high calcium. And people don't realize how excessive calcium is just destroying the body.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Very normal! It’s not just CoVid, it can be any illness, flu, gastro etc, or severe emotional shock. very normal after childbirth too. So I can’t remember the mechanism, but a few months after the event, your hair will start to fall out in chunks. Nothing you can Do to stop it. Supplements aren’t really going to help, the hair WILL fall out after a high fever or other sudden illness.

The good news is, it grows back in those same chunks too 😀 So you’ll have these annoying flyaways for a good year before they grow long enough to be unnoticeable. I had shocking hair loss after the birth of all my kids, as well as every single bout of influenza or gastro. It always grew back to the same thickness I started with eventually


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My doctor told me any stress on the body can cause hair loss. Covid is definitely stressful. 😩


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Luckylucky said:


> Very normal! It’s not just CoVid, it can be any illness, flu, gastro etc, or severe emotional shock. very normal after childbirth too. So I can’t remember the mechanism, but a few months after the event, your hair will start to fall out in chunks. Nothing you can Do to stop it. Supplements aren’t really going to help, the hair WILL fall out after a high fever or other sudden illness.
> 
> The good news is, it grows back in those same chunks too 😀 So you’ll have these annoying flyaways for a good year before they grow long enough to be unnoticeable. I had shocking hair loss after the birth of all my kids, as well as every single bout of influenza or gastro. It always grew back to the same thickness I started with eventually


The reason this happens after having children is that during pregnancy the hair loss is much lighter and the hair grows thicker. So after birth you just loose the hair that you would have lost during pregnancy.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

karole said:


> My doctor told me any stress on the body can cause hair loss. Covid is definitely stressful. 😩


It can be if you have it badly. Many didn't have any symptoms or very minor ones.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Teens can cause you to lose your hair...... along with money, sanity, dignity, patience, respect, pride, health, memory, and anything else useful to you 🤣

I remember the dsys when I had a full head of hair. It was thick, and wavy. But it decided to retire.


----------



## SooperMad (10 mo ago)

Thank you so much for reaching out to me.
I am so sorry to hear about your loss.
It is so hard to lose your hair.
Covid is a safe, natural, and non-toxic product that helps to reduce hair loss. It does not contain chemicals or harsh chemicals.
I have not personally experienced hair loss, but my daughter has experienced it. She is now using Covid.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't found conclusive help yet but wanted to commiserate.

I believe my hair loss has really sped up after my contraction of covid.

I initially just attributed it to being an aging man but I'm beginning to think covid has definitely impacted my hair.

I'm considering shaving it.

I know it's more traumatic for a woman but it's not super peachy for this barbarian either.❤

Still researching.


----------



## Oakellen (Apr 1, 2021)

I didn’t read all the comments but to answer your question, yes, I did lose hair after Covid. Seven months later it is growing back. I talked to two different hair stylists about it and they said it is very common. I didn’t do any treatments, it just came back on its own. The most recent stylist said I have lots of three-inch hairs coming in all over my crown. Odd but at least it wasn’t permanent. Hang in there!


----------

